#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  September Member of the Month

## bluemoon

Wow, Look at that, its September already.  Wasnt it just August last month?  Yep, that tidbit has been brought to you by Captain Obvious himself.

 

So, what all does September bring us? 
.ummmm, a new Month?

 


Now to what September really brings...

***September 5th: National Cheese Pizza Day - now that was kind of cheesy.

***September 9th: National Teddy Bear Day - now where did I put MY teddy bear?

 Oh, there it is...

***September 16th: National Play-Doh Day 

 

***September 19th: International "Talk Like A Pirate Day" - Arrrr me maties



It is also:

~National Potato Month - yummmm, french fries.

 

~National Chicken Month - tastes like chicken to me

 

~National Piano Month - or bang relentlessly on keys claiming to make music



~National Biscuit Month - sounds half baked to me.

...and...The autumn equinox



Symbols of September
Birthstone: Sapphire
Flower: Aster
Zodiac signs: Virgo and Libra

And most importantly - it is time to announce Septembers Member of the Month!!!

 
 

Our member of the month joined RPA on 3/28/18.  She is a highschool student and is into special effects make-up, music, reading, and drawing. She enjoys writing fantasy, sci-fi, and romance, and is most active in the 1x1 section.  You can also find her in the Downtown Section playing with her goos     :;goo;:   :;goo;:  and trying to sneak a drink.     ::D: 


Current RPs:

Star Riot https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=91803


The Remaining Hybrids https://role-player.net/forum/showth...aining+hybrids


Without further ado, I would like to introduce you to our celebrity of the month

 



Spoiler: WHO CAN IT BE? 





 

Congratulations are in order to none other than        @Undead_Fears!!!!

----------


## Undead_Fears

Holy SHIT!! (can I say that?) I never thought in a TRILLION YEARS I'd get Member of the month, at least not just a year after joining! Thank you so much!!!!!!

----------


## MidKnight

Congratulations!!!!! And also I was wondering when I would done scrolling down.  :XD:

----------


## bluemoon

Lol..blame Storm.  He had too much fun finding cat pix.  ::D:

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Way to go Dea.

----------


## DreamDragon101

Congratulations! Undead_Fears! How dose it feel to be the member of the month?

----------


## InfraredHero

Congrats, Undead_Fears!

----------


## DannyPhantom

Finally! A name that I actually recognize! Congratulations, Undead! You must have done something right! LOL.

----------


## Leanna

Congurtz, missy.

----------


## Storm

(Never can have enough Glitter ya know  :~hippie~:  )

----------

